# Uk to spain empty van ?



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

hi has anyone got or know of a van going to spain in the next few weeks
with some space 
preferably la manga area 


thanks sam


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

There is a good web site called Shipley.co.uk . You can request you items and destination and couriers bid on it . Worth a look !


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*thanks*



bernice34 said:


> There is a good web site called Shipley.co.uk . You can request you items and destination and couriers bid on it . Worth a look !


thanks for that


----------

